# hi



## chris512 (Mar 8, 2004)

just thought i'd add my greeting here! was just searching round the net in a slightly confused and bored way and came across this site....

i've been doing tech now for about 5 years and later this year i'm going to college in the UK to study it as a degree, so hopefully i can make a living from it lol :wink:


----------



## avkid (Mar 8, 2004)

nothing better than this site,welcome


----------



## plug_in_baby (Mar 8, 2004)

hey chris what college are you going to then? i like LIPA personally but thats a uni, and what course are you on?


----------



## dvsDave (Mar 8, 2004)

Hey chris512,

welcome to the site! wow!! another UK member, if we keep getting members from the UK, I might have to base operations over there this summer


----------



## chris512 (Mar 9, 2004)

interesting you should say that plug_in_baby but i've actually just confirmed my place on the LIPA Theatre and Performance Technology course lol  for next september


----------



## Mayhem (Mar 9, 2004)

Hi Chris,

Welcome to ControlBooth. I was just wondering (for the benefit of other students) you could give us some reason as to why you chose the course that you did.

You may have already seen that there has been some discussion on another forum realted to this and there is a brand new forum for such information. It is titled "Student Feedback" and can be found in the General Forum section.

Cheers,


----------



## chris512 (Mar 10, 2004)

well basically about year and a half ago i decided that i actually wanted to do tech as a career and started to look at UK based courses. 

after having both a tour of RADA and Guildhall, i decided that these places weren't really for me; RADA was pretty good technically (strand 500, 300 desks), counterweight system, tension wired grid and various others goodies - but felt way to small (3 people a year on their LX course and small numbers on their SM course) and also it was only a dipolma and cost a bomb! Guildhall was again pretty good technically but unfortantley some of the building was quite old and foucsed more on opera and straight drama (which i enjoy but i prefer larger musicals and rock 'n' roll).

so i kept searching for other courses, Central was another option but then a guy came to our school (a former student) to give a random talk bout gap years, but he also went to LIPA. I then looked at LIPA in much more detail and sounded like a great place, i was fortunate for them to come over to us and have an interview in which i was given an unconditional offer. And so about 2 weeks ago i visited LIPA and found it felt a really relaxed place (in a good way!) but also has a lot of good spaces, equipment, was a 3 year degree program and the city felt good.

anyone got any more questions feel free to ask!

sorry for the length of the post! but ya did ask lol :wink:


----------



## Mayhem (Mar 10, 2004)

Do not apologise for lengthy posts and when compared to some that you will see yours could be considered a mere snippet! It is the content that is important and the process that you undertook in selecting the course will prove helpful to others I am sure. What we are trying to avoid is simple statements like “I chose xxx because the program looked cool”. At the end of the day that doesn’t help anyone. You may get someone ask you more specific questions but at least your post gives enough for people to work with. For example, you have discussed cost (although, how did the others compare) and the fact that you will now get a degree as opposed to a diploma.

Other things like class size is important (which you have commented on) and I would be interested in knowing what the class sizes are at LIPA. Sometimes small classes can indicate that there is a lack of interest in that component of the course or it could just be that the program only offers a few spaces with the aim of ensuring adequate exposure to all facets of the course. For example, 3 people doing LX will have ample opportunities to get a lot of hands on experience. The other thing to consider is how many intakes per year and the duration of the course. Lets say it is 3 years with 2 intakes per year. This means that at any one time there are 18 students doing LX. Something to consider when the productions are on. Did you look at the teaching staff at all?

Thanks again for providing this info and keep us informed as you progress through your course.

Cheers,


----------



## wemeck (Mar 11, 2004)

Hi Chris, and welcome to the CB.com. I hope you enjoy your stay and please feel free to post and ask questions around the forums.


----------



## plug_in_baby (Mar 11, 2004)

yeah cool, did you ever look at LAMDA, i did and it wasnt very good, LIPA is simply the best and the Theatre and Performance Technologycourse is excellent from what i hear. please tell us how it goes? i would be very interested.


----------

